# N.C.-Two Golden Rets. being given away on Craigslist



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these two beautiful Goldens in North Carolina!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I got an email about these two last week, forwarded it to Fostermom with NRGRR to send to her Intake. She said NRGRR was already aware of them. 

I haven't gotten an update on their status, the ad is still on Clist though.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my, they are beauties....hoping someone comes forward to help these sweet dogs....wish I could....just would be way too many dogs....


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

HOpe the girl doesn't go to a breeder.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Most of the time cl posters want money and won't work with rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

As far as I know this woman is giving them away free.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully she will contact the rescue groups then.


----------

